# 1998 GXE - Power Door Locks...



## Guest (Sep 8, 2002)

I just bought a 1998 Nissan Altima GXE. You should be able to turn the key in the door lock one direction to lock all the doors. If you turn it once in the other direction that one door unlocks. If you turn it twice in that direction, all doors unlock. The problem is that on my car the only thing that works is turning the key twice to unlock. Turning it once in the lock position WILL NOT lock the doors. Turning it once in the other direction WILL NOT unlock that door. The driver's door and passenger door are both working & not working identically. Can the problem be a fuse? If so, which one? None of the fuses are labelled "power locks." Is the problem the door lock module? Thank you!


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Pull the door panel. The key lock sends a negative pulse to the OEM alarm module to lock & unlock the doors. There should be two wires coming from the key lock to the alarm brain. Check there to see if you are getting a - pulse when the key is turned. Even though you probably are since it does unlock all doors, it's something to check. I added an aftermarket alarm to my wife's Altima using it's keyless entry option. Did this so she would never forget to lock her doors, plus the remotes have far better range than the OEM ones. Not to mention the alarm is upgradeable (remote start, window control) while the OEM isn't. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------

